

Apple will no longer unlock most devices for police, even with search warrants - adventured
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/apple-will-no-longer-unlock-most-iphones-ipads-for-police-even-with-search-warrants/2014/09/17/2612af58-3ed2-11e4-b03f-de718edeb92f_story.html

======
revelation
Is this an actual change as confirmed by Apple or just something that this
journalist (mis)read from the updated privacy guidelines?

~~~
pharin
It is an actual change confirmed by Apple. The discussion on the post by
declan is quite informative
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8333595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8333595)

